# Acclimating small Nassarius



## atnixon (Nov 13, 2006)

Just after a little info on the best way of acclimating quite small snails..Is it best to drip into a small container or keep adding little cups of tank water over a period of an hour or so..

Thanks in advance

Niko


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

drip... drip... drip... drip


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Not only small snails but for all snails and inverts in general. Inverts are pretty sensitive to water parameter changes so the drip method is best for all inverts.

Another tip for snails. High temps are a death sentece. So watch your temps if you have snails.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

All I did with my snails was the simple water method. Float bag, and add water over a half an hour period. I don't waste hours on snails personally, but that's just me..and they were only cerith snails.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Drip...Drip....Drip...

Shhhhhhhh

I didn't say anything

shut up

drip.....drip....drip...


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

I dripped all my salt fish/corals/inverts


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I drip everything except fish when they've been in the bag for more than 6 hours.


----------

